# Calm of the Night, Satilla River Woodbine GA



## trippcasey (Sep 29, 2014)

I took this a couple of years back. Its my favorite landscape/sunset. It was a one or two second exposure  after sunset, give or take.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Very nice.  Well done!


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 30, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## holton27596 (Sep 30, 2014)

Pretty. cant wait to move back next summer!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Oct 2, 2014)

Peacefull, nice.


----------



## CaptGary1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Spent many wonderful days, and nights, on that river. Was a long time ago, would love to go back before it's all over.
Great shot!


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 4, 2014)

Some good fishing


----------



## BBowman (Dec 9, 2014)

Beautiful. I feel the same way about that river. I grew up on it, swam in it, fished it, and hunted along its banks. I believe the tea stained water and white sand will always be in my veins. Thanks for stirring good memories.


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice and peaceful looking.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 9, 2014)

Sweet!  I know that spot!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice...


----------

